# Ghost Ootheca



## MicroMantis (Feb 26, 2005)

What is the max and min of nymphs hatching out of a ghost mantis ootheca.


----------



## Joe (Feb 27, 2005)

Usually about 20 nymphs is the minimum and the max is about 60 nymphs


----------



## Jesse (Feb 27, 2005)

From my experience 10-45.


----------



## MicroMantis (Mar 1, 2005)

Cool, and how about some other species, like african, spiny flower...?


----------

